# Vee Twin Selfcharger



## kadora (Apr 21, 2013)

Hallo engine enthusiasts .
I have finished my first two cylinder engine.
It is 15 ccm , 60 degree , glow , two rings per piston , building time three months .
Have a nice day
Kadora


----------



## Dinkum (Apr 21, 2013)

Beudy Mate!  Well done! Thm:Thm:Thm:


----------



## Lawijt (Apr 21, 2013)

Great work done Kadora. Can you put a movie on youtube please??

Barry


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 21, 2013)

Look great 
where can we find plans for this??


----------



## Alexgandy67 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done, Kadora, it's wonderfull! Can you post drawing/plans?
All the best!
Alex


----------



## F.Wissink (Apr 21, 2013)

Great looking engine!

But what does "Selfcharger" mean?
Does it have a hidden compressor, or something?


----------



## BronxFigs (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful!  Where can we get the drawings, and maybe some construction tips?

Thanks for sharing your beautiful engine.


Frank


----------



## kadora (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you guys.

"Selfcharging" i will try to explain you how it works.
I got this idea during building this engine but my idea is not proved 
yet because i am waiting for suitable carburetor .

Selfcharging utilizes pressure changes in crank case .
There is only one additional item - the one way membrane valve
positioned between carburetor and crank case.
In this type of engine  pistons move 300 degree simultaneously 
so they create low and high pressure in crank case.

When pistons move up they create low pressure in crank case
and suck fuel mixture through carb and open membrane valve
into crank case.

When pistons move down the membrane valve is closed and fuel is forced
through open  inlet valve into cylinder which has suction stroke right now.
So Two pistons feed only one cylinder.
Next turn Two pistons feed second cylinder and so on.

I hope you will understand what i have described because English is not my mother language.

Have a nice day
Kadora


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 21, 2013)

but whats the story about the plans???


----------



## F.Wissink (Apr 21, 2013)

kadora said:


> I hope you will understand what i have described because English is not my mother language.


You made it perfectly clear.
Ingenious idea.

Thank you.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful!  I can't wait to see video of this!


----------



## camm-1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Clever clever


----------



## kadora (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys sorry i do not have plans.
3 or 4 month ago i bought casting kit from French
company    http://fabrication-moteur.over-blog.com/pages/kit_moteur_proposes_casting_kits-1726109.html
but i have used only crank case casting and rest 
is made from my ""Imagination"".
Sorry for this.
Kadora


----------



## kadora (Aug 11, 2013)

Video clip
[ame]http://youtu.be/ps97VFxpHz0[/ame]


----------



## schilpr (Aug 11, 2013)

Great running engine!


----------



## Shopguy (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work.
Thanks for sharing.
Ernie J


----------

